

Wow. - mtgentry
http://masongentry.com/images/hn.jpg

======
russellallen
Yes indeed. I think it is time to take a break from Hacker News for a couple
of days until it blows over.

~~~
babebridou
Does it means the startup world has frozen? There is no way one can get any
sort of news past Jobs' obituary. Meh, back to work. This is a great
opportunity to play the "what would Steve Jobs do?" game and hack around our
design specs today.

